# A Terror Moment



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

I just had a moment of terror. Walked in on three of the cats sprawled on the kitchen table HELPING hubby putting togather a model with superglue. I had this image of scraping off 3 cats off the table.
What have been your little moments of terror with your kittez


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

The other night, I was laying in bed, and this horrendous smell wafted from the closet, It was like death. I was so scared, I made the SO scoop the offending turd and toss it while I hid under the covers for fear of loosing my sense of smell.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Had a nap on a Sunday afternoon and slept for an hour without being walked on by a cat. I knew something was wrong. Looked outside and found a hole in the pool cage that Mia had escaped thru. I was on the phone to the chip people reporting her missing within an hour (take that Casey Anthony). She was gone for 3 horrible hours before she wandered back in.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Beckie210789 said:


> The other night, I was laying in bed, and this horrendous smell wafted from the closet, It was like death. I was so scared, I made the SO scoop the offending turd and toss it while I hid under the covers for fear of loosing my sense of smell.


Samantha used to take a stinky at about 6 am in the bathroom with an adjoining door to my bedroom, it's impossible to go back to sleep with the offending pile uncovered.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

was about to put the kids to bed the other night and noticed one of the cat's food bowl was still full, Looked all over the house, did nose and tail counts and was missing a cat. Somehow Archie had got outside, got on the site for his chip and reported him missing, just to have him come home on his own the next morning... gave the kids a lecture on leaving windows open.(found one open). My other cats are in their mid and late teens and do not really like to go out without a leash on, Archie is still young and hasn't learned this habit yet.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh where to start!

Lets talk about Kobie. Kobie routinely door dashed and disappeared for hours. All of those hours I would be out beating the bushes looking for him. Then there is the time he jumped out the second story window only a few weeks after his hip surgery. The time he ate 2 nyquil caplets (containing tylenol, highly toxic to cats) Kobie also once knocked a candle over spilling hot wax on my other cat Tyler, resulting in a trip to the emergency vet as well. 

Speaking of eating things. Once Sully and Thurston helped themselves to a tub of dog vitamins that resulted in yet another trip to the emergency vet (do you see now why I just gave up and got a job there?)

Ninja, when he was a kitten, he ate cat litter and got constipated. He was acting lethargic and had a big bloated belly. I was terrified he had FIP and I was going to lose him. Not funny silly cat. Then there was the broken ceramic bunny of which one piece lodged in his eye (yep, emergency vet again) He INSISTS on crawling into any open door or space. He's been locked in every cabinet and closet in the house, the washing machine (not on) the dishwasher (also not on) and the refrigerator. (I still giggle when I think of how chilly he was when he hopped out and rubbed against my legs) 

Essentially, anytime its too quiet, I worry. They ARE into something.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Kobster said:


> Essentially, anytime its too quiet, I worry. They ARE into something.


agreed... had them too long not to know they are up to something or planning on being up to something.. and funny enough one of mine climbed in the fridge once also..


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When my sofa was delivered, one of the girls saw a calico cat running out of my yard. I said that it was one of the ferals, my cats are inside cats. When they left, I couldn't find Charlee anywhere. I went outside shaking the treat bag, calling and calling her. When I finally came back inside, I was crying.

Just then, Charlee walked up to me to see what was wrong with Mommy.

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Emelda (May 15, 2011)

*Knock on door*

Neighbor: "Is this your cat out here?"

Me: "What?!"

I hear Mandy crying and crying! We lived on the 2nd floor in apartments and she's sitting at the top of the stairs crying loudly, so loud the neighbor investigated but we hadn't heard her. She had either pushed out the window screen or just fell out. My heart was pounding! Thanks heavens there is a balcony but she still could have fallen or run away


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My terror involved the fridge as well. The first time he did it I panicked. I couldn't find him *anywhere*. I searched the apartment, called in the troops and had friends search the apartment AGAIN while I went down to the parking lot to hunt for him thinking he jumped off the balcony.....

I came back in and opened the fridge for water while I was on the phone with the chip people and out popped MowMow.

Now I have to have a childproof lock on it or MowMow still pries it open and climbs inside.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I posted about these next two things when they happened.

I got up to check on Cleo one morning, and saw her OUTSIDE in the tree, looking in at me!!! I ran outside in my pajamas, but she leapt over the fence and ran away. I ran back inside, and as I was frantically getting dressed, panicked out of my mind, Cleo jumped up on the bed beside me to see what the problem was.

The next day, same (neighborhood) cat in the tree, I even took a picture of it. Good grief!

Shortly after Cinderella adopted me, I walked by her and petted her one night and got no response. I picked up her head, and it just dropped. Shook her, no response. I started getting dressed, saying _omigodomigodomigod_, trying to remember where I put the emergency vet information, when I turned around and she was sitting there staring at me as if I'd lost my mind.

Kids.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Not my cat but my ex's before he moved in with me sent his cat ahead of time.The cat was soo tiny about 3lbs at a year old and I had left to do some shopping came back and couldn't find Imp(the cat).I went all over my neighbor hood asking if people had seen a tiny black cat I even went into the lawyers office below my apartment asking them if they seen him.Came home crying cause I didn't find him only to hear something moving under my bookshelf.Moved the whole thing and found him just as my ex walked through the door.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

When Zoe was a kitten she was fascinated with the refrigerator. I was aware of and cautious of this when we were at home. One afternoon I was visiting my parents and we realized there was no kitten nonsense and Zoe was suspiciously quiet. Looked all over the area she had access to - they have a series of French doors which close off blocks of their house - and no kitty. Mom went to get a drink and there was Zoe on the bottom shelf! Thankfully it wasn't more than maybe 10 min. LOL

ETA: OMG Reading back through the thread apparently the fridge is a common source of kitty shenanigans!


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

In the fall before Cassie died we had gotten her a leash and I would take her outside(we live in the middle of the woods). But since she knew to run to the door if she was scared and wouldn't leave sight of the house, I'd take her off the leash(which my dad told me not to do ). So one day I took her and the dog outside after my dad had left to go somewhere. But what I didn't know was that he forgot something and came home, and the car scared Cassie so she bolted. I found her on the steps to our deck and was trying to hide the fact that she was off the leash, so I ran under the deck to find her once my dad went inside. I couldn't find her anywhere and I was panicking because a fat cat wouldn't last too long with the coyotes around. Finally I decided to go inside and ask if the cat had come inside only to find out my dad let her in and didn't tell me. -.-

Now Cherry is a whole other story. She should not be left to her own devices. I don't call her the little devil for nothing.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah, like the OP, it's never good when you're inside seeing your cat OUTSIDE the confines of your condo/house.
In my case, I got home one day after work to see Ritz looking at me from the balcony! Heart in throat. Aparently she saw a bird and charged right through the screen balcony door. She couldn't figure how to get back inside.
I live on the top floor of a three story building, a 100 foot drop. A death sentence.
My brother who doesn't "get" cats, understood the severity of the situation and was at my condo the next day fixing said screen.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Francis almost went missing once when he was the only cat. I guess he ran out of the door while she was going to work and someone found him and watch him in there place all day. So when he came back, he wouldn't stop using the bathroom. Hehe..


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

When I first got Egypt and she was still door dashing, she ran outside and I followed her trying to coax her back in, but the more I stepped forward, the more she stepped back. I stopped and called out to her, and she looked around as if she felt trapped. She had to either jump into the neighbor's property off of our porch or leap and fall about 12 feet. She was about to jump into the neighbor's bushes when I leapt and caught her in mid jump. If she had made it, she might have been gone forever


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Dave_ph said:


> I was on the phone to the chip people reporting her missing within an hour (take that Casey Anthony).


Well played, sir. :wink


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

A few days ago I walked into my new apartment to see a screen off the window - window was open and we live on the third floor. I started screaming for Tuffy - certain he was gone, but he was hiding out in the bed. I was never so scared for him before - I do NOT know how he got the screen loose since you have to pull tabs in order to get them out. Windows have been closed ever since. I'm scared to death of something happening.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Yesterday, I went upstairs in my room and noticed my deck door was open, so I checked outside for Cherry but I couldn't find her. I called her and called her for a while and she didn't show up so I was so scared that she had jumped from the deck. I ran through the house looking EVERYWHERE, but couldn't find her. So I went outside and began the impossible search(finding a small cat in 30 acres of forests and fields when you have no idea how far she got isn't very fun). I came around to the front of the house and spotted her outside the garage. So I chased her into it(it leads into our house) and she hid under all of the old stuff in there(you can barely walk in there, it's so packed with old junk) and she wouldn't come out, not even for her laser pointer! I was panicking because I had no idea what she could get into down there and she looked so scared. Finally my brother brought down some toys and we coaxed her out. She was covered in spider webs(and looked pretty funny!) and had black paw pads from the floor of the cellar. She was not happy when we cleaned her off. But I'm glad she's back, she scared me to death. It turns out my dad left the door to the cellar open and she found it.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Layla0710 said:


> Well played, sir. :wink


Agreed.


----------

